# Kindle Fire Lock Screen Ads Mysteriously Gone



## Michael Cavacini (Aug 2, 2010)

I woke up this morning, and turned on my Kindle Fire HD to find out my lock screen no longer displays ads. The "special offers" tab is still available above the carousal, but now the lock screen shows the time, date and a wallpaper (e.g., chess pieces, a reel of film, rolled up magazines, etc.). It's actually quite nice. I restarted the device thinking it might help, but it didn't. I'm not complaining, I just find it strange that this happened. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They'll be back.  That happened to me for about a day.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I just checked mine and the same thing has happened. 
Those new screensavers are pretty....especially the one with the gold and purple booklets.


----------



## Michael Cavacini (Aug 2, 2010)

I wonder: If you opt out of the offers, so they aren't on the lock screen, can you still access them from the home screen?


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm not sure about that but I know that, once you buy out of them, you can turn them off and on.  I used to do this on my Touch once every couple of weeks, just to see if there was anything interesting available.


----------



## Michael Cavacini (Aug 2, 2010)

Vicki G. said:


> I'm not sure about that but I know that, once you buy out of them, you can turn them off and on. I used to do this on my Touch once every couple of weeks, just to see if there was anything interesting available.


That's good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

M.C. James said:


> I wonder: If you opt out of the offers, so they aren't on the lock screen, can you still access them from the home screen?


No. If you opt out of special offers, they are not available to you (except for those that are open to everyone, which are most of them these days). But in that case, they aren't SOs, they are ads. You'd have to opt in and out to check on them. Or, if you're like some of us, have more than one Kindle, one of which is a SO Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## Michael Cavacini (Aug 2, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> They'll be back. That happened to me for about a day.


...and they're back.


----------

